# fuel and air related procedures



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

I posted the info below, which I meant more for 3rd Gen owners, in the wrong section. I think the stuff is useful in general, but the pictures in some of the URLs show the VG motor and not the VQ motor of the newer models.

Use the links below strictly for informational purposes and I make no acknowledgements as to the accuracy or validity of any info you find.


Sonic Cleaning of Fuel Injectors
http://www.accurateis.com/

How to remove fuel injectors
http://www.autozone.com/servlet/UiB...23d801f5140.jsp

How to change Fuel Pressure Regulator:

http://www.autozone.com/servlet/UiB...23d801f5181.jsp


How to Clean Throttle Body:
Very Good overall Site: 

http://www.motorvate.ca/mvp.php

How to Clean Throttle Body:

Part 1: http://www.motorvate.ca/mvp.php/517
Part 2: http://www.motorvate.ca/mvp.php/518


----------

